# Canon has released firmware v1.2.0 for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2020)

> Canon has released a firmware update for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III.
> *Firmware Version 1.2.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:*
> 
> Enhancements when using Browser Remote:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 27, 2020)

They could have improved the video format / framerate menu, just like on the R5.


----------



## landon (Aug 27, 2020)

Any news on C70/C50 announcement? This week perhaps? Thanks.


----------



## marathonman (Aug 27, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> They could have improved the video format / framerate menu, just like on the R5.


Honestly can't believe they didn't take that quick win.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 27, 2020)

Marcel Besier said:


> why does Canon not add the Animal Eye AF to the 1DX Mark III ? I do not understand since the R5 has this feature already.
> Therefore the 1 DX Mark III falls behind the R5 for the Wildlife Photographer ;o(((


There will need to be a few good reasons to buy the RX1.


----------



## Joules (Aug 27, 2020)

Marcel Besier said:


> why does Canon not add the Animal Eye AF to the 1DX Mark III ? I do not understand since the R5 has this feature already.
> Therefore the 1 DX Mark III falls behind the R5 for the Wildlife Photographer ;o(((


They could only add it to the LiveView. And while they may still do it, I think it makes sense to keep the AF quality in the OVF not to far behind LiveView.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 28, 2020)

Upgraded my Mk3 last night, was shooting the kids in low light with my 35II, tbh I was not blown away by the new eye AF...


----------

